# A sunny morning in my gh!



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2009)

When I entered my gh this morning (main purpose this time: watering! As the temp inside get down to 12 C at night, I only water every 8-12 days now!), I was glad to see sunrays bringing an unusual light on my plants!!! We did not have lots of sun these last 2 weeks! I took the time to take some pics!

Rhynchostylis gigantea in bloom:




One of my callosums just opening, having a first look at the sun!




One lonely large catt hybrid bloom:




3 of those Laelia autumnalis plants blooming right now with about 18 flowers:




Paph mem. Larry Heuer: I brought this one along from my last Amazone visit, and hope the bloom will open just a bit more :




Hope you like them! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 26, 2009)

Lots of levely flowers. Good showing, Jean.


----------



## etex (Dec 26, 2009)

What a nice way to wake up!! All the blooms are gorgeous! Great growing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got a sunny day in my GH today too!! Very nice Jean, it's wonderful.

But I did get up at 5:30 this morning (still dark) to change the propane bottle


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2009)

It's so good to hear someone out there is getting sunshine!! Great plants Jean. I had a bit of a scare Christmas eve. A strong windstorm with freezing temps blew through here knocking out electricity for ~4hrs. About 2AM I decided to get under the covers because I was freezing then it hit me.."the GH has been without heat"!!! Got it together to rig up a gas heater not dependent on electric when the power came back on. I hope I escaped without damage, it was 40*C in the GH but warmed up quickly once the power came back.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> .....knocking out electricity for ~4hrs........ I hope I escaped without damage, it was 40*C in the GH but warmed up quickly once the power came back.



I believe this is an event, all the GH owners would be scared of !!!
A correct backup for electricity is not evident ! I have 2 small petroleum? / ethyl alcohol burners, but did never try if those would be able to keep the Gh from freezing !!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 26, 2009)

What a lovely place your g/h must be Jean! Thanks for sharing. :clap:


----------



## Candace (Dec 26, 2009)

We're not getting much sun yet, here today. So, I'll have to be happy with yours!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2009)

Sun? What's that???

Your greenhouse looks like a lovely place to spend time no matter what the weather!

The Larry Heuer looks really light, almost white. Is it, or just the lighting?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2009)

Dot, esp. the petals are *mostly of a very light yellow*, that appears here, also because of the light background, as whitish !  Jean


----------



## Bolero (Dec 27, 2009)

Lovely photography, beautiful plants and I love the angles.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2009)

nice pics, thanks for the look


----------



## Damas (Dec 28, 2009)

Delightfull ! I wish one day I'll have a GH :clap:


----------



## jblanford (Dec 28, 2009)

VERY NICE.. Jean, thanks for the tour....Jim.


----------

